# Police tell of 'surreal' moment they found kidnap victim Shannon Matthews



## daftandbarmy (19 Nov 2008)

Impressive... how could they restrain themselves from shooting this dirtbag on the spot?

Police tell of 'surreal' moment they found kidnap victim Shannon Matthews

He denied that officers has mistreated Mr Donovan, banging his head on the bedroom floor and on the wall as they took him from the flat and saying:: “Now we've got you, you bastard.”

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/crime/article5181642.ece?token=null&offset=0&page=1


----------

